# John Bull Rubber Co, Evington Valley Mills, Leicester



## Goldie87 (Feb 8, 2013)

John Cecil Burton and his brother Cecil Hubert formed The Leicester Rubber Company in 1906, to sell imported cycle tyres. The Company's patriotic 'John Bull' trade mark came into force a few years later in 1908. In 1915 the Rubber Company started to manufacture its own bicycle and pram tyres at its Evington Valley Road site in Leicester, and in 1928 they started to mass produce car and motorcycle tyres at the site. The name was changed to the John Bull Rubber Company in 1934, and in 1937 an associated company was formed to manufacture rubber to metal components - Metalastic. In 1955 the John Bull group companies merged, and in 1958 the company became part of the Dunlop Rubber Company.


----------



## MCrosbie (Feb 8, 2013)

*John Bull Rubber aka Dunlop, Leicester 2012*

Visited here with the Leic lot. what a nice find and a MASSIVE site.

The Leicester Rubber Company was formed in 1906 by John Cecil Burton and his brother Cecil Hubert.

Initially dealing with imported cycle tyres and tubing, the Burton brothers soon decided to use external manufacturers to produce tyres for bicycles and prams under the very avian themed trade names of 'Swift' and 'Swan' - though still overseen by the Leicester Rubber Company. These trades names were in existence for a short time until the Company's patriotic 'John Bull' trade mark came into force in 1908.

It was in 1915 that the Rubber Company started to manufacture its own bicycle and pram tyres at its Evington Valley Road site in Leicester; gearing up production in 1928 to mass produce car and motorcycle tyres. The company's success led to a further name change in 1934 when the Leicester Rubber Company became the John Bull Rubber Company Ltd.

For the following two decades, the John Bull Rubber Company continued to manufacture tyres for cars, motorcycles, bicycles, prams and also tyre repair kits that were either to be found on numerous garage shelves, or if the driver was very organised - in the glove compartment.

It was in 1955 that John Bull became merged with another company, Metalastick, and thus the John Bull company name became relegated to automotive history.

Bit Pic heavy as i was learning with to get to grips at the time with the DSLR. and an Epic fail as i didnt get an front external shot  one will be here soon..




http://www.flickr.com/photos/leic_urban_xp/8455565255/ by Martin Crosbie




http://www.flickr.com/photos/leic_urban_xp/8455462175/ by Martin Crosbie




http://www.flickr.com/photos/leic_urban_xp/8455464215/ by Martin Crosbie




http://www.flickr.com/photos/leic_urban_xp/8455469693/ by Martin Crosbie




http://www.flickr.com/photos/leic_urban_xp/8456570152/ by Martin Crosbie




http://www.flickr.com/photos/leic_urban_xp/8455480339/ by Martin Crosbie




http://www.flickr.com/photos/leic_urban_xp/8455494415/ by Martin Crosbie


----------



## alex76 (Feb 8, 2013)

Cracking photos as always goldie looks a nice mooch will have to have a look myself next time im in your neck of the woods


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 8, 2013)

That looks a huge site,great photos.


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 8, 2013)

Nice one thanks for sharing.


----------



## MCrosbie (Feb 9, 2013)

Nice to have mine shoved on the bottom of Goldie's!!


----------



## oldscrote (Feb 9, 2013)

That's a huge site,nice photos,thanks for sharing

one of the products


----------



## mookster (Feb 9, 2013)

That's nice that is! Need to visit Leicester soon


----------



## Sshhhh... (Feb 9, 2013)

Looks a fab place! May have to take a trip to leicester. Great pics from you both


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Feb 9, 2013)

Yes i remember seeing an old John Bull puncture repair kit as a youngster! Was clearly very old even back then!


----------



## technaudio (Feb 24, 2013)

I worked on some stripping out at this place many years ago. We slid a rather large safe down that lovely staircase...


----------



## Silent Hill (Feb 24, 2013)

Goldie87 said:


>



I must have missed this one  That looks a reet good explore does that  

I simply adore the beautiful wooden paneling


----------



## DJhooker (Feb 24, 2013)

Looks a big place to explore, I'm back in Leicester now if you ever fancy a mission.


----------



## Bigdavey2 (Feb 26, 2013)

Being a local lad I think I need to pay this site a visit great place


----------

